# Anxious, please just help put my mind to rest!.



## Sammilb (Sep 7, 2011)

Hi all I'm getting quite anxious now. When we had a check up back in February my DH had some bloods taken, it was found that he is a carrier of the CF gene!. I was told on our next appointment back in may that because of this I'd have to have the same test. This blood test was ages ago surely if i had the same thing they'd tell me soon or straight away?. Our next appointment is in sept for my DH to see Mr underwood urologist at gri. In October is when we're at the top of the list for ICSI. I don't know if we will get another appointment to see the staff at acs before Oct?!.

Just maybe one of you reading this can give me a verbal boot up the backside, as i don't know why this has suddenly started to worry me, when i had this blood test weeks and weeks ago now tbh!.

Sam


----------



## Lightning (Dec 19, 2011)

will you be having PGD then due to the cf gene on DH side? x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

i wouldn't have thought that you would need PGD if you are not a carrier for CF as well as your DH. karyotyping can take a while to comeback even privately i think we waited about 6 weeks


----------



## Lightning (Dec 19, 2011)

Yeah it took about 10 weeks for my test results to come through roughly

Sorry I didnt realise do both have to be CF carriers to pass onto baby then?

x


----------



## Sammilb (Sep 7, 2011)

@ Lightning.

Yes if both parents carry this gene, their child can have CF or just because the first child is healthy then next one could have CF!. Sometimes its not known where the CF gene inherits from i.e grandparents etc. it could stem from generations ago that a person carries this gene!.
This is what i can gather when reading research sights.

In September We go to see Mr Underwood at GRI so we could see if they have the results there?!.

Sam


----------



## Lightning (Dec 19, 2011)

My results were posted out to me hun. Maybe give them a call to check? I had to chase my results up as apparently they were posted and I never received them but later contradicted themselves saying they had just been dictated and would be posted asap lol
xx


----------



## Sammilb (Sep 7, 2011)

I think i might just do that!, after all they were quick to write to me when the doctor forgot to take me bloods to test for the cf gene!, eventually had to get an off duty nurse that went to my doctors for her own problem!, overheard a receptionist talking about it and said that she herself would take the bloods in to yorkhill!. So maybe I'll get the results


----------

